# Berkshire Exotics - refurb going well



## Berkshire Exotics (Nov 28, 2011)

we have been slaving away trying to bring the shop back into this century lol.


























































Purpose Turtle Island - we do not sell yellow bellies and other common species that we feel have the wrong customer base, we do some species such as jardines and medium sized turtles that have a more specialist customer base.
and we do razor backs and musks, with decent turtle setups, not in fish tanks !! lol










We have a few animals on display that we feel make great pets and hope they become more mainstream in the future.



















We have some large display vivariums now built to display what size certain animals are able to obtain, some animals will not remain in here they will be upgraded further but we need to obtain a few more species to fill it to a standard we will be happy with.


----------



## Berkshire Exotics (Nov 28, 2011)

We also had an open / handling day to launch the new room after the refurbishment.


----------



## Berkshire Exotics (Nov 28, 2011)

Worth pointing out we have an artist doing commissions on all types of animals the blood python is an example of her work, it is very good and make great presents for reptile keepers.


----------

